# Chernobyl May 2014



## GPSJim (Jun 7, 2014)

I've put together some of my best pictures from visiting Chernobyl in May 2014. Visited with UrbanX, MrDan, Sweatpea and some non-members.

I've been to Chernobyl before, but this trip was the best by far! I saw so much of what I wanted to see and most of the time I just 'wondered off' and did my own thing, which made for the best explores. One day we were in Pripyat and I was gone from our group and the government guide for so long, that I was actually miles from anyone else, a truly unreal experience!

Me on the roof of the palace of culture.






From the rooftop of Hotel Polesia





A Kiosk on a housing estate





Climbing Duga: Again, leaving the group and going alone I managed to climb to the top. Unfortunately, I had chosen a very windy day to do it!










In the control station of Duga





On top of the hospital it reads 'For the health of the nation'





The hairdresser's





City centre Pripyat















After climbing the swimming pool





Me on top of another building





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H3efwSRxz4[/ame]

Hope you enjoyed  More pictures are on my Flickr and more information is on my Blog

With thanks to CHERNOBYLwel.come​


----------



## Old No.13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cracking set of photos, Jim.Looks like a fantastic explore despite its history, or I s'pose the history made it what it is!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 7, 2014)

Brilliant, great shots!
Always fascinates me, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 7, 2014)

That last photo is a bit special.


----------



## GPSJim (Jun 7, 2014)

krela said:


> That last photo is a bit special.



That's the one I'm getting on canvas


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2014)

Awesome collection of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derek (Jun 7, 2014)

Two really interesting pictures which show the new sarcophagus being built for the nuclear plant (the arch structure in the background). Being built some distance away for safety it will eventually be rolled over the dead plant, which should provide a long-term containment for the radiation

Derek


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 7, 2014)

Are you holding up the new confinement? 

Lol, was going to put these up in 'People shots', here's you on that building using my 20mm lens  







Was an absolutely cracking trip. You Sir are a Grade-A nutcase when it comes to climbing! 
Well worth it for such a cracking set of pics! 

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 8, 2014)

A good set there,whenever I see rooftop photos of the area it always amazes me how flat the landscape is not a hill to be seen on the horizon anywhere.


----------



## King Al (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome pics guys, can't believe you climbed the duga array!!


----------



## GPSJim (Jun 8, 2014)

King Al said:


> Awesome pics guys, can't believe you climbed the duga array!!



Thanks, it got so windy at the top of Duga that I daren't let go!


----------



## MRH112 (Jun 8, 2014)

I consider Chernobyl to be the mecca for all urban explorers. Everyone should go once in their life.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 9, 2014)

So jealous! Nice pics and sounds and looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## GPSJim (Jun 9, 2014)

MRH112 said:


> I consider Chernobyl to be the mecca for all urban explorers. Everyone should go once in their life.



I 100% agree!


----------



## IHuey (Jun 9, 2014)

Great pics... must be an eerie place; makes yer shudder just looking at the photo's. A post apocalypse feel... and how things can be when we really f*ck up big time. 

Well, what's it to be next holiday time boy's & Gal's... Costa Del Tourism or Chernobyl? Guess it's a no brainer!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice one Jimmy, and a great trip was had by all!
Here's my photo of you on the roof


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't have too many shots of the place, especially when they're this good.


----------

